# hydroponic videos or dvds



## FTP817 (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone know where I can buy a "growing hydroponic marijuana" dvd. I got one dvd online but it was old from '99. Something from past 4 years would be sick.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 9, 2009)

What do ya need to know??? most the information or instructional stuff can be found online anywhere ya want.... a LOT of stuff on Youtube....

Unless you just want to collect it.. 8)


----------



## spicus (Mar 9, 2009)

ive got a very good 1 which i downloaded from a torrent site pretty recent too i could share it with you on rapidshare??


----------

